# Modifer on 36558



## armymomryan (Apr 11, 2012)

We do coding and billing for a radiologist out of a California hospital, most of his services (x-rays, CT scans etc) are billed with a 26 modifier, we have had no problems with the 36558 without a modifier (insert tun cath) until recently, they (Medicare) are now all of a sudden getting denied for missing modifier, I am confused as to what modifier is needed here.  Any insight?


----------



## papplegate (Apr 16, 2012)

what exactly is the denial? for what type of modifier are they looking for? post op period 78 or 79, 26 or TC ?


----------

